# my 9 " rebuild.



## bisley45 (Sep 30, 2012)

Were to start. bought this lathe off of craigslist about a month ago the seller thought it was a Atlas lol. but as you can see from my pics it is not. I have no experience running a lathe but am dying to learn. well here ya go from the top.
	

		
			
		

		
	











has you can see very dirty but it's slowly looking better.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2012)

bisley,

Welcome to the forum. You have a classic lathe that will take you a long way into the world of machining (AKA making scrap). It is, of course, an SB9C, made somewhere around 1945, by the serial number (see http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page19.html). You're doing a good job of bringing it back to it's former glory.

We have plenty of members with experience with these lathes, as well as machining knowledge, so, if you have any questions, ask away. You're already in our good books by posting photos.


----------



## macrnr (Sep 30, 2012)

The design on these machines is classic. I have late model 10K and many of  the castings are identical to your old 9". Parts are readily available.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Looking good, your off to a great start. Keep posting pics, love to see these kind of things come together!


----------



## McRuff (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks good so far, the only objection I have and you probably will later is the handwheel on the tailstock. Please strip the paint off the outer diameter and polish it back the way it should be, you will be much happier in the long run and it will work smoother in your hands when using it.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 1, 2012)

You know I was just thinking I made a mistake doing that. paint will be coming off that asap.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 2, 2012)

OK Mcruff do you approve:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 2, 2012)

they look a lot better that way, very nice
steve


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 2, 2012)

that clean up looks spanking awesome!

gotta love bringing old iron back to new life.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 2, 2012)

here is a few more pics of some paint drying


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 3, 2012)

pics of paint drying are much better than videos of paint drying
steve


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 3, 2012)

shawn said:


> Your lathe is looking great, as someone who fairly recently finished a restoration of a SB9 I still remember how much work it was. That memory is fading fast though and I'm about to start into a drill press. :lmao:
> 
> Just one word of advice, I would clean out the paint in the holes on the apron before you try and assemble it or before you add another coat. Things like the gits oilers and the clutch etc are a pretty tight fit, the extra paint is going to make assembly difficult.



thanks for the replys guys. And as for the paint in the apron holes it just looks like it because of the cardboard they are sitting on I pluged and taped very thing :biggrin:


----------



## ScubaSteve (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice machine! The ways look like they have some good scraping left. The cool thing I've discovered about some of the smaller machines is that they are often lightly used and just sold from one guy to the next....taking turns sitting in garages as a "project". Often a good cleanup really IS all that needs to be done. Looks like that is the case here. 

Definitely have a look at McMaster-Carr for new oilers. I'm pretty sure SB never intended several of the oil holes to fit a gits, though. BUT, if there is a hole that will accept one, be sure to put one in and use the right oil. Otherwise, they plug quickly. They also sell "button" oilers which are the bee's knees.....kind of like a check valve for oil.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 3, 2012)

Your doing a great job! I like the way you painted the centers of the gears, nice touch.


----------



## McRuff (Oct 3, 2012)

bisley45 said:


> OK Mcruff do you approve:biggrin::biggrin:



Much, much better.
You will thank yourself later!!)


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 6, 2012)

and the reassembly begins.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking really good! Ah assembly, the pay off. lol


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:starting to look like a lathe again


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2012)

bisley45 said:


> :thumbsup:starting to look like a lathe again


Yup, I know what you mean, every time I put a completed component on my lathe I say the same thing. Starting to look like a lathe again.
Looking good, keep the pics coming.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 7, 2012)

If everything goes as planed today I will have it done and fired up (cant wate) and so far I have only lost one screw and that is an acomplishment for me lots of little fingers running around my house.:LOL:


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well she is all done  (besides some parts I have to get door for gears) and running. cant get the motor to run in reverse ( keeps throwing the breaker) I am sure I just dont have it wired right lol.but she goes forward and purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 7, 2012)

Well done Brian. Absolutely beautiful restoration.

  "Billy G" )


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great! I bet you have a real feeling of accomplishment. Can't wait till the day that I can throw the switch on mine for the first time. Now it's time to make some chips with yours!


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 7, 2012)

everything really looks nice good job
steve


----------



## macrnr (Oct 7, 2012)

now, go get it dirty!


----------



## rw1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautifully done......I can't  believe it is finished within what..... 2 months of your possession?  

What is your choice of paint?


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks everyone I had a blast rebuilding this lathe.may have to find me a old sb mill to do next.the paint color was rust-oleum smoke gray looks kind a like battleship gray.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2012)

bisley45 said:


> thanks everyone I had a blast rebuilding this lathe.may have to find me a old sb mill to do next.the paint color was rust-oleum smoke gray looks kind a like battleship gray.



I'm using the same paint and color, but for some reason yours looks darker? Maybe it's the flourescent lights in my shop.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 21, 2012)

well got the last part off of fleabay. all painted up and looking good. and yes that is chips in the pan :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 21, 2012)

Nicely done. Must feel good having those hot chips hitting your arms.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow she looks really nice! Great work.


----------



## refinery Mike (Nov 18, 2012)

I think whoever had that lathe before you put special over-sized dials on the cross slides. You are going to like them a lot better than the dinky ones that come on a 9 inch usually. great job!


----------



## bisley45 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks guys for all the kind remarks I had a blast restoring this lathe. but it has caused one problem I have seem to caught some kind of bug I am buying up every old machine I find to restore them my wife thinks I just might have a problem lol. and now my mod C is a mod B


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice work!!!!

Now I started my Heavy 10 I found a 9inch for sale near where I live. 

But she looks more than ready to make some chips.!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2012)

bisley45 said:


> thanks guys for all the kind remarks I had a blast restoring this lathe. but it has caused one problem I have seem to caught some kind of bug I am buying up every old machine I find to restore them my wife thinks I just might have a problem lol. and now my mod C is a mod B



Let the addiction begin! It is fun though isn't it!?


----------



## rw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rustoleum Smoke Gray is a good choice - a classic for sure.  Another SB lathe better than factory -- well done!


----------



## bisley45 (Nov 20, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Let the addiction begin! It is fun though isn't it!?



You are right about that


----------



## bisley45 (Nov 20, 2012)

One thing that was good about me rebuilding my lathe first is I can make all the parts for my other restoration projects.


----------

